# Looking for some opinions



## Chrisskinner713 (Dec 26, 2021)

Hey y'all, trying to decide on a new heaver to pair with my new Avet MXL MC Raptor. 

Anybody tried out the NEW Ocean Master surf rods? They seem solid, but I don't know how they compare to the old model.

Otherwise I may go with another 12' Tica Dolphin 6-12oz.......unless anyone has any better ideas?


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

If you can go to the demo day in Rocky Mount it will allow for casting a lot of different heavers .


----------



## Chrisskinner713 (Dec 26, 2021)

pcbtightlines said:


> If you can go to the demo day in Rocky Mount it will allow for casting a lot of different heavers .


yea....sounds like fun. But I live in TX. That'd be a hell of a trip to go try out some rods.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Red-Fish (Jan 2, 2022)

I have a Tica Dolphin 12xh2c and an Ocean Master OM12sc. Both in really good condition that I’ve been thinking about selling. Reason is that I used to go to Hatteras 3-4 weeks a year. Now since I’ve moved to the east coast of Florida and live a mile from the ocean, I only hit Hatteras once a year.
I no longer need the heavy heavers here in Florida. I still though have a Penn Carnage II XH and a Diawa Tournament 305 I use for Hatteras and here. So I am willing to part with either one of the rods if your interested in buying. If you are we can talk price and shipping.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Nothing I can help ya out with ... the Avet isn't a long distance casting reel, but it's a good fishing reel, so pick any rod that'll mate with the fish species you'll mostly target, don't need to spend a lotta loot, even a 13' Fiblink off Amazon will do nicely for under $75. Load up with good mono and have a ball.


----------



## Chrisskinner713 (Dec 26, 2021)

It's certainly no competition caster, but I don't need it to be either lol. I've got her on my Tica dolphin loaded with strait 65lb braid at the moment. I'm excited to get her down to the salt sometime soon!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have two of the new OM rods. One spinning, one casting - both 10' and 4-8 oz. Not a real sensitive tip but who needs that with circle hooks and cut bait??


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Tackle - it's all subjective stuff to one degree or another. On the beach for weight and bait I want a long rod, at least 12', 13-14' better yet. Set the realistic rod total payload range to meet the kinda bait and weight for the targeted fish. I have bait rods for different payloads. Some rods will do nicely for lures as well, but I prefer smaller 10-11' rods for the artificials (mainly tins and plugs). Got a Breakaway Omega 10'6" blank and a Zziplex Bass CT 11'8" blank to wrap up over this Winter, get ready for Spring. Life is still good.

I should add - don't trust rod payload weight ranges!


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I would be wary of rod payload ratings that are wide…2-10oz …4-12oz.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

pcbtightlines said:


> I would be wary of rod payload ratings that are wide…2-10oz …4-12oz.


Indeed. The low end is not so much the issue, but the high end is typically half the labeled weight range.


----------

